# multiple ISP + multiple FIB, add routes from DHCP to different FIBs



## sko (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello,

We just got connected to an additional ISP for redundancy. I'm already using multiple FIBs for selective routing for specific subnets.

Problem is: both ISPs assign IPs via DHCP. The IPs are static, but if no DHCP-lease is aquired the connection is dropped after a timeout period.
So I need to configure both interfaces for DHCP, but the default gateways should be assigned to different FIBs.

I tried in /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_em0="setfib 4 SYNCDHCP"
ifconfig_em1="setfib 5 SYNCDHCP"
```
but the default routes still go to FIB1.

I couldn't find a configuration syntax for this scenario in rc.conf(5), setfib(1), setfib(2) or dhclient(8)...

I know about /etc/dhclient.conf, but IMHO it should be obvious from the interface configuration in rc.conf (as a "single point of truth") that the routes go to other routing tables and I'm sure I only get the syntax for it wrong


----------

